# Old Watch Sunday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`ll have to wait for the photos but when I get up I`ll be wearing two versions of a watch from the early 1950s of which

Captain G.R.Buxton said _"Gives me the excellent time keeping I need" _& `Royal Scot` Driver Mr Henry Byford stated "_Never lets me down_" :wink2:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll go with this Basis 17J Saphire Beach.

Alasdair


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Vostok on new TSS 'Titan':


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I know, I'm getting boring now 










I don't care, I like it a lot and it's old so it fits in with the theme too :tongue2:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

heres an oldie 1954 Russian START on one of roys navy natos. Still keeps good time after 55years


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

At the risk of being boring also, I am still wearing the Eterna :tongue2:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice sunny Autumn day here, off for Sunday lunch... Yum Cha in the city! 

Omega cal 1510 Lapis for me...


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Finally, I can join in the fun!

Just got this last week, and it's now the only vintage in my collection:




























Born


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`ll have to wait for the photos but when I get up I`ll be wearing two versions of a watch from the early 1950s of which
> 
> Captain G.R.Buxton said _"Gives me the excellent time keeping I need" _& `Royal Scot` Driver Mr Henry Byford stated "_Never lets me down_" :wink2:


Tease! :disgust: ... :lol:

Anyway...










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

born t said:


> Finally, I can join in the fun!
> 
> Just got this last week, and it's now the only vintage in my collection:
> 
> ...


That's a nice one.  The logo above the six, is that to indicate tritium, or is it of some other significance?

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

this one does fall under the guidelines


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one today...


----------



## Moore73 (Mar 18, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> I know, I'm getting boring now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it when people say how much they love certain watches as it always makes me laugh when i see them in the sales section after a few weeks :lol:


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

This oldie today.....


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Audax todsy


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

No longer have anything pre 2000 so my wife is wearing this on my behalf:










1917 Rolex.

Heuer sure made some cracking watches before TAG came along.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

born t said:


>


Just lovely 

Me? starting off with my Seiko 6105










and Mach... starting the thread every week at midnight is fine, but starting it without a photo?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

At work again :cry2: :cry2: wearing this

*O&W Selectron Chronograph*










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The Sinsa Stopometer. With a jewel!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Strela.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Huntana for me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bucking the trend, sorry...

RLT Carbon to watch the Grand Prix with .....


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Giving this a wind and a run on the wrist now. Manual wind Bostock


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

For me its a SM300


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

sorry im still wearing the sector mm watching the gp.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Wearing the Breitling Premier today 



















Kelek cal. 10000/B40, 38 jewels

I have also wound up this old girl, the Minerva Pythagore.



















Minerva cal. 48, 17 jewels, 18000 A/h


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one is 1999. Called "Net surfer"

Bertrand


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Moore73 said:


> Love it when people say how much they love certain watches as it always makes me laugh when i see them in the sales section after a few weeks :lol:


I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Same as Yesterday and continuing The Heuer theme


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got home from Uxbridge where I picked this up


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats a beauty Rich! well done.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I see you did,nt have time to wash your hands Rich nice watch though was it a bargain.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> and Mach... starting the thread every week at midnight is fine, but starting it without a photo?


Patience is a virtue :wink2:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just dusted this one off gave it a wind off it went.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Bucking the trend, sorry...
> 
> RLT Carbon to watch the Grand Prix with .....


 fftopic:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Toshi said:


> and Mach... starting the thread every week at midnight is fine, but starting it without a photo?


Agreed One of these :warning: for Mac!

6309 for me today, a regular sunday watch now!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > and Mach... starting the thread every week at midnight is fine, but starting it without a photo?
> ...


:tease:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

7750 for me


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> I see you did,nt have time to wash your hands Rich nice watch though was it a bargain.


Not sure about a bargain, but I'm pleased. My negotiating skills are getting better at these places too 

and watches are far more important than washing the admission mark off my hand :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I was going to give my OMC an airing, but found the battery has died :sadwalk: Oh well, they are easy enough to replace:










So I'm going to wear this one instead:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I think Mach has purchased a brand new watch and thus excluded himself today. :blink:

:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

born t said:


> Finally, I can join in the fun!
> 
> Just got this last week, and it's now the only vintage in my collection:
> 
> ...


Love that one Born. Nice display of old chronographs today.

Seiko 6138-3002 for me:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok finally after a long battle with the camera, light, Adobe Photoshop & my own incompetence here`s what I have been wearing today..

*Services AERIST, `Foreign Made`(Swiss) **cal. 291 4 Jewels. **Circa 1940`s(?) *










_Services_ AERIST,*`Foreign Made`(Swiss)** cal. 296 4 Jewels (?)**. Circa 1950`s*










As recommended by Mr Henry Byford...










(advert published on 2nd January 1949)

& Captain G.R. Buxton










(advert published 1st January 1951)

BTW here`s a wrist shot of the unlumed model to give you an idea of size, small by todays standards at 29mm excluding crown but still a mans watch.










I won them on ebay some weeks back but they have been away being given some much needed TLC by Steve Burrage, neither was running & the dials were rather dirty. The lume had all but fallen out of the hands & was black, as you can see Steve relumed them but it is a bit bright for the watch, does anyone have suggestions on how I could tone it down, to make it look more aged?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Brown felt tip pen


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Brown felt tip pen


I did consider that but wondered if it might knock out the lume?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You mean make the lume fall out or dull the luminosity?

It shouldnt damage the lume if you careful.....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Had this on since its arrival on Friday afternoon.

Keep meaning to change to something else but can't quite force myself to take it off.



















A massive thanks to Stu for deciding to let this beauty go and getting in touch. You're my hero mate.

The downside is I'm stoney broke for the next two months now so no selling any interesting Omegas now guys.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> You mean make the lume fall out or dull the luminosity?
> 
> It shouldnt damage the lume if you careful.....


It was making it fall out that I was concerned about, I`m not bothered about the luminosity, it`s long gone on the numbers anyway 

Anyway, thanks Jase I`ll give it a go :thumbsup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Brown felt tip pen
> ...


Think I'd be more tempted to carefully 'touch up' the lume with a tea bag. Used for many years to give paper and parchment that aged look.

Anyway, wearing my 1966 Bulova RR approved 214 today, because I love it.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

A 1960's Chrono using a Venus 188 movement


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok finally after a long battle with the camera, light, Adobe Photoshop & my own incompetence here`s what I have been wearing today..
> 
> *Services AERIST, `Foreign Made`(Swiss) **cal. 291 4 Jewels. **Circa 1940`s(?) *
> 
> ...


49 Shillings!!! You surely aren't thinking of spending that much on a watch??

Buy enough spuds for a fortnight! that would.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Actually that would be more like the colour I`m looking for


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

oubaas56 said:


> 49 Shillings!!! You surely aren't thinking of spending that much on a watch??
> 
> Buy enough spuds for a fortnight! that would.


Well using the Relative Values Tool

In 2007, *Â£2 9s 0d* from 1951 was worth

*Â£55.44* using the retail price index.

*Â£163.02* using average earnings.

An expensive bag of spuds if you ask me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


>


 :cry2:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Finally got a strap for it.. :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

some real crackers today gonna have another look ate em all in a minute.

heres mine a old design at least :huh:

maverick and goose in the background maybe hed wear a diver to live up to his name... :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> Finally got a strap for it.. :tongue2: :tongue2:


IMO it would look better on this :tongue2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Just got home from Uxbridge where I picked this up


That's a cracker, saw another on offer as well and was tempted...Was good to see you, Paul and the others, wasn't much on offer at Uxbridge this month, just a lot of rubbish


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stanford said:


> I was going to give my OMC an airing, but found the battery has died :sadwalk: Oh well, they are easy enough to replace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of stunners there Bob....as always


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok finally after a long battle with the camera, light, Adobe Photoshop & my own incompetence here`s what I have been wearing today..
> 
> *Services AERIST, `Foreign Made`(Swiss) **cal. 291 4 Jewels. **Circa 1940`s(?) *
> 
> ...


Mach

Those Services watches are real lookers, you don't see them come up for sale much either


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Had this on since its arrival on Friday afternoon.
> 
> Keep meaning to change to something else but can't quite force myself to take it off.
> 
> ...


Gary,

Great photos and a great watch watch mate...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Not going out anymore today so changed to my BP50


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> oubaas56 said:
> 
> 
> > 49 Shillings!!! You surely aren't thinking of spending that much on a watch??
> ...


You obviously never heard of the ptato famine then? :cry2:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stanford said:


> I was going to give my OMC an airing, but found the battery has died :sadwalk: Oh well, they are easy enough to replace:


Well if it doesn't work you'd best throw that cheap quartz bauble away (in my direction obviously ) I reckon .

Cracking watches as always mate :thumbsup:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to give my OMC an airing, but found the battery has died :sadwalk: Oh well, they are easy enough to replace:
> ...


Thanks Gary.

Don't worry, I'm pretty sure the new battery will work


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW here`s a wrist shot of the unlumed model to give you an idea of size, small by todays standards at 29mm excluding crown but still a mans watch.


Good lord, I hope that's a man's watch, cuz if that's a lady wearing it, I'm frightened.









Nice examples BTW. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW here`s a wrist shot of the unlumed model to give you an idea of size, small by todays standards at 29mm excluding crown but still a mans watch.
> ...


Cheeky bugger









:lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Not going out anymore today so changed to my BP50


that is a stunning looking watch ,but why does it have a paracetamol/ecstacy tablet on the dial.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Wore this for most of the day whilst out on a Regularity rally, changed over to my non-Rolex for the evening.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Didnt think this one had any lume....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Issues of cheek aside  , why were they labeled "Foreign Made"? The movements were swiss, were the cases and final assembly done somewhere else? If the components were from abroad and they were put together in England wouldn't they want to acknowledge that? Just curious. 

Later,

William


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

minkle said:


>


Wow, Mike, those markers look amazing when they're lit up like that


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


An interesting question, I`m hoping soon to post a thread on the Services Watch Co., which will include all I`ve managed to deduce so far (which admittedly isn`t much) :wink2:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Moved to this Kelton that I justy bought at the first empty attic of the year.

Bertrand


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

[quote

that is a stunning looking watch ,but why does it have a paracetamol/ecstacy tablet on the dial.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is simular to Machs silver services watch but in 9ct gold dating from 1936 can you tell me what the date of yours is Mach


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Flashharry said:


> Not going out anymore today so changed to my BP50


That's so cool!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> This is simular to Machs silver services watch but in 9ct gold dating from 1936 can you tell me what the date of yours is Mach


Based on the two adverts shown below I`d date them as circa late 1940s early 1950s, the style of the Services logo used on the dials is also slightly different to the one used on pre-WWII models I`ve seen.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> (advert published on 2nd January 1949)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Not going out anymore today so changed to my BP50
> ...


It's a moisture indicator, if water gets into the watch it changes colour....


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

This little one


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Into this one now nice purple dial on this not a very good picture all dark dials are buggers to photograph.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

My Seiko 6309-7040

I'm especially proud of this as I bought it with a crown which didn't screw down and I fixed it. My first fixer-upper.

Excuse the daft date, I set it wrong this morning when I put it on and really couldn't be bothered messing about with it.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Not playing either.

Wearing the 15 with the other new arrival the 17. Maybe i should get a 16 to sit in the middle h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Flashharry said:
> ...


very cool what ever it does i think the bp 50 is the best looking vintage watch out there .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mattbeef said:


> Not playing either.
> 
> Wearing the 15 with the other new arrival the 17. Maybe i should get a 16 to sit in the middle h34r:


fftopic:







:tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I swapped over to this earlier...



Soon all will be revealed :wink2:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I swapped over to this earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> Soon all will be revealed :wink2:


That will be next Sunday then Mach. As its monday now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I swapped over to this earlier...
> ...


It`s rather special so deserves it`s own thread, sometime in the next few days :wink2:


----------



## morri (Jan 9, 2009)

A bit wacky today, The two tone Rado Starliner


----------

